

25 Supposedly Beautiful & Minimal Wesite Designs - kirubakaran
http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/design/minimalistic-web-designs/

======
ALee
Another site (run by a friend) may be CSS Beauty.

------
utnick
o man i wish i could design like that

